# Big Cat caught on camera in Jasper County Updated With Comparison Pics



## Gasportsj7 (Oct 22, 2014)

What do yall think about this one?


----------



## Nicodemus (Oct 22, 2014)

Bobcat.


----------



## Fuzzy D Fellers (Oct 22, 2014)

The kneck is too long to be a bobcat.


----------



## bamaboy (Oct 22, 2014)

Yep Bobcat. We have one that is big, really big that 3 of our members have seen including me. It looks to be about middle of the thigh tall. It is the biggest one I have seen. We also hunt in Jasper county.


----------



## Gasportsj7 (Oct 22, 2014)

you wont convince me that's a bobcat


----------



## Nicodemus (Oct 22, 2014)

Gasportsj7 said:


> you wont convince me that's a bobcat





Where is that long thick tail with the black tip that sweeps down and back?


----------



## mguthrie (Oct 22, 2014)

I've been tellin y'all. They're hear. That is no bobcat


----------



## Gasportsj7 (Oct 22, 2014)

Nicodemus said:


> Where is that long thick tail with the black tip that sweeps down and back?



probably tucked behind his leg. Plus its dark.. you can barely make out his body much less his tail.


----------



## Nicodemus (Oct 22, 2014)

Gasportsj7 said:


> probably tucked behind his leg. Plus its dark.. you can barely make out his body much less his tail.



That`s a lot of tail to tuck on a Florida panther.


----------



## Hammer Spank (Oct 22, 2014)

Defnitely a bobcat.  If any of you guys that are always getting lion pictures see me in the woods, please don't shoot.


----------



## T-N-T (Oct 22, 2014)

I believe without doubt that panthers roam our dirt.  I also believe that is a big bobcat.


----------



## Gasportsj7 (Oct 22, 2014)

Migmack said:


> The kneck is too long to be a bobcat.



Exactly. Ive never seen a bobcat with a neck that thick and that long. Or a head that big and long.


----------



## joey1919 (Oct 22, 2014)

bait the spot and get us a better picture


----------



## Twinkie .308 (Oct 22, 2014)

Whatever it is, looks like its stalking someone in that woodline with a flashlight


----------



## Scrapy (Oct 22, 2014)

Gasportsj7 said:


> you wont convince me that's a bobcat



Looks like leopard spots on it to me.


----------



## GA DAWG (Oct 22, 2014)

Ol boy told me he seen one coming over burnt mt. I said. Your crazy. Maybethis was it.


----------



## T.P. (Oct 22, 2014)

that ain't no bobcat, for sure.


----------



## elfiii (Oct 22, 2014)

Nicodemus said:


> Bobcat.



Big bobcat.


----------



## six (Oct 22, 2014)

I've said it before and I'll say it again.  I wish you had to pass a written test and an eye test like you do for a drivers license in order to get a hunting license.   Even have some identify this critter outlines like they do for the road signs.   

That would probably help with the over harvest of deer too.  20 to 30% of applicants probably wouldn't get a license.


----------



## sman (Oct 22, 2014)

Bob.


----------



## Jeff C. (Oct 22, 2014)

Javan Tiger.


----------



## Gasportsj7 (Oct 22, 2014)

six said:


> I've said it before and I'll say it again.  I wish you had to pass a written test and an eye test like you do for a drivers license in order to get a hunting license.   Even have some identify this critter outlines like they do for the road signs.
> 
> That would probably help with the over harvest of deer too.  20 to 30% of applicants probably wouldn't get a license.



oh ok.. are you saying because looking at a picture at a cat 50 yards away at night and saying it looks like a big cat means I dont have good enough eyes to deer hunt?


----------



## Nicodemus (Oct 22, 2014)

There`s no doubt in my mind that the occasional Florida panther will wander through Georgia, especially down here, but that ain`t one in the picture.


And for those who insist there are black panthers around here, my challenge still stands. Just as it has for years now....


----------



## westcobbdog (Oct 22, 2014)

Remember a big tan cat was killed by a deer hunter near LaGrange a few years ago.

Pic in question looks like a bull bobcat to me.


----------



## six (Oct 22, 2014)

Gasportsj7 said:


> oh ok.. are you saying because looking at a picture at a cat 50 yards away at night and saying it looks like a big cat means I dont have good enough eyes to deer hunt?


No, not at all.  It is a good size cat.  

The "you wont convince me that's a bobcat"  statement is what convinced me that you may have a small issue with critter identification.  Which could turn into a safety issue at some point.  

No doubt there's an occasional panther roaming the Georgia woods.   But your picture is of a Bobcat!


----------



## Fuzzy D Fellers (Oct 22, 2014)

I'm surprised that y'all experienced woodsman would call that a bobcat.


----------



## Nicodemus (Oct 22, 2014)

Migmack said:


> I'm surprised that y'all experienced woodsman would call that a bobcat.





Go back to where you safe, before you get your shaggy self in trouble. Now git.


----------



## roll tide (Oct 22, 2014)

I am 100% certain, beyond a shadow of a doubt, THAT is a spotted panther. You`re welcome.


----------



## tree cutter 08 (Oct 22, 2014)

Looks like a dog to me. Zoom in and I see pointed ears and a long nose.


----------



## doenightmare (Oct 22, 2014)

100000000000% sure panther - young tom.


----------



## sghoghunter (Oct 22, 2014)

Same as that just facing opposite way


----------



## Will-dawg (Oct 22, 2014)

sghoghunter said:


> Same as that just facing opposite way



Ding ding ding!!  We have a winner!!  
I agree


----------



## Gadestroyer74 (Oct 22, 2014)

That's a big bobcat for sure


----------



## Gadestroyer74 (Oct 22, 2014)

Nicodemus said:


> Go back to where you safe, before you get your shaggy self in trouble. Now git.



Bahahaha


----------



## Hammer Spank (Oct 22, 2014)

sghoghunter said:


> Same as that just facing opposite way



Yeah but most people on here think thats a panther too.


----------



## sghoghunter (Oct 22, 2014)

Hammer Spank said:


> Yeah but most people on here think thats a panther too.



I agree


----------



## mark-7mag (Oct 22, 2014)

There is no doubt in my mind that is a black panther. I've seen enough on the trail cam forums to know.


----------



## RipperIII (Oct 22, 2014)

Gasportsj7 said:


> oh ok.. are you saying because looking at a picture at a cat 50 yards away at night and saying it looks like a big cat means I dont have good enough eyes to deer hunt?



That "cat" is at most 15yds from the camera...


----------



## tcarter86 (Oct 22, 2014)

Whatever it is its big and hope I don't see one while in the woods.

Mind if I ask where in jasper county this is?


----------



## GA DAWG (Oct 22, 2014)

Where at in Jasper. Lets trap it.


----------



## fish hawk (Oct 22, 2014)

Cheetah.


----------



## Throwback (Oct 22, 2014)

Gasportsj7 said:


> What do yall think about this one?



Bobcat

T


----------



## Throwback (Oct 22, 2014)

Gasportsj7 said:


> you wont convince me that's a bobcat



There are none so blind as those who refuse to see






T


----------



## caughtinarut (Oct 22, 2014)

It will be a good un next year.


----------



## kbuck1 (Oct 22, 2014)

RipperIII said:


> That "cat" is at most 15yds from the camera...



This.   That hay bale isnt even 50 yards away


----------



## cowhornedspike (Oct 22, 2014)

Throwback said:


> There are none so blind as those who refuse to see
> T



"A man convinced against his will, remains a man unconvinced still."  

We can't win guys.  Any cat that has any part of the tail area hidden or unclear in the pic is gonna be a panther to these folks...just sayin.


----------



## mauser64 (Oct 22, 2014)

If it ain't a cougar cause you can't see it's long tail then it ain't a bobcat, cause you can't see it's little nubby bobbed tail sticking up either!


----------



## HEADHUNTER11 (Oct 22, 2014)

Funny how I see these arguments all the time about cats.  That is a bobcat boys! There maybe a few panthers here and there but it is always funny to me how no one can EVER get a CLEAR pic of a 100 % panther.  This a big bobcat no doubt about that.


----------



## MFOSTER (Oct 22, 2014)

Gasportsj7 said:


> oh ok.. are you saying because looking at a picture at a cat 50 yards away at night and saying it looks like a big cat means I dont have good enough eyes to deer hunt?



I don't think he was talking about the eyes


----------



## M80 (Oct 22, 2014)

It's hard for to understand how some think this is a mountain lion. Is it that hard to see that it is a bobcat. Are ya just wanting it to be a mountain lion. I guess if y'all keep telling y'all self it's a mountain lion I guess y'all will start to believe it is. Pretty simple to tell its a bobcat.


----------



## caughtinarut (Oct 22, 2014)

Cull bobcat? Can you tell me what it will score? How about age? What will he weigh?


----------



## auburndeerhunter (Oct 22, 2014)

That trail cam doesnt look that high off the ground and if u look real close u can see the small bobcat tail. Bobcat for sure.


----------



## EAGLE EYE 444 (Oct 22, 2014)

Yep, that is a bobcat, all day long, all night long, and 24/7/365!!!!


The only question left for this photo is......what is that 3-ton elephant with a flashlight doing there just to the left of that hay bale???


----------



## RUNnGUN (Oct 22, 2014)

I reckon we'll probably never know for sure what that "mystery" cat is, but it looks a whole lot like a big bob cat to me. Have seen 2 in my neck of the woods about that same size. The height of the camera, or lack of height for this matter, makes it look much larger than what it really is.

And if that thing is taking that good of a picture at 50 yards I need myself some of those to put in my woods..


----------



## RipperIII (Oct 22, 2014)

HEADHUNTER11 said:


> Funny how I see these arguments all the time about cats.  That is a bobcat boys! There maybe a few panthers here and there but it is always funny to me how no one can EVER get a CLEAR pic of a 100 % panther.  This a big bobcat no doubt about that.



no one ever post any pictures of tracks either...don't big cats leave big tracks?


----------



## bronco611 (Oct 22, 2014)

If you really and truly believe that is a cougar if I were you I would not go back in those woods. It knows it has been BUSTED and will be out for revenge.


----------



## godogs57 (Oct 22, 2014)

Zoom up the pic.....spots on that bobcat. Nick, you can put your flint knife back up...you won't need it this time.


----------



## TenPtr (Oct 22, 2014)

This thread is just another fine example of how determined some folks are to prove their foolishness when it comes to panthers in GA.  I have seen a ton of bobcats in my life.   Guess what?   I have also been an eye witness of not 1 but 2 panther sightings here in GA.  One in Early County, an adolescent male that walked down the road under the tripod stand.... broad daylight.   Never saw the cat again.   The other panther sighting took place in Camden County, GA.   I was in the car with my parents and we were pulling into our place on the coast..... a full grown panther crossed just in front of the car.   It was amazing to see.   
I have also seen 2 large black cats in Butts County....They were trailing 12 hens though the woods before I lost sight of them.  I reported the sighting to DNR and it turned out to be a pair of Jaguarandi which had escaped from captivity.   
There is no telling what you might see in the woods.  It might be a species that escaped captivity such as the black cats that came by me or it could be a native cat such as the 2 which I have seen.... The male panther has a home range of roughly 600 miles.   They are roamers and they do not stop at the Georgia/Florida line.   
People have no idea how dumb it is to deny panther sightings in GA.  I don't believe in black panthers but I have seen the closest thing there is to it.   Most big cat sightings are exaggerated house cats but not all of them...Mine dang sure weren't.   
This cat pic is very interesting.  I see a young panther and I see a full grown bobcat.   Obviously I have to admit the odds are good that this is a bobcat but who is to say that this couldn't be a panther with its tail positioned so that it is hard to see?  What if it is a panther that lost some or all of its tail from an injury?  Just because it should be a bobcat because the missing evidence of a tail...doesn't mean that it is a bobcat.    Point being-  There are panthers in GA and they don't come out of the womb full grown.   They are bobcat sized for a portion of their life and they look exactly like the cat in this picture.   If you can imagine this cat in this exact photo with a long tail and still not visualize a young panther.....    Can you visualize a feral cat with a bob tail and not see a young bobcat?   

This appears to be a bobcat but I am not positive because the image is not clear on my computer.  Once you see a panther with your own two eyes you become forever optimistic.


----------



## brian lee (Oct 23, 2014)

Bobcat all day long. Don't matter how long you stare at it or tell yourself different, it's going to be the same in the end. Yes it's a big bobcat but by all means every unidentifiable cat isn't a cougar.


----------



## DeoVindice (Oct 23, 2014)

mwilliams80 said:


> It's hard for to understand how some think this is a mountain lion. Is it that hard to see that it is a bobcat. Are ya just wanting it to be a mountain lion. I guess if y'all keep telling y'all self it's a mountain lion I guess y'all will start to believe it is. Pretty simple to tell its a bobcat.



I would believe it is a mountain lion (cougar) before I would believe it is a panther, but I agree it is neither. It is a bobcat. 

That pic is closer than it looks and even though most bobcats are not very large they do get pretty big. This one is big. The shape of the head, the spots, the absence of a long tail, etc. Maybe the tail could be tucked but if it is then it isn't tucked more than a few inches because it is a bobcat.


Maybe its a hyena...


----------



## Scrapy (Oct 23, 2014)

Migmack said:


> The kneck is too long to be a bobcat.


I agree.


----------



## BornToHuntAndFish (Oct 23, 2014)

Nice looking bobcat on the prowl.


----------



## Gasportsj7 (Oct 23, 2014)

MFOSTER said:


> I don't think he was talking about the eyes





TenPtr said:


> This thread is just another fine example of how determined some folks are to prove their foolishness when it comes to panthers in GA.  I have seen a ton of bobcats in my life.   Guess what?   I have also been an eye witness of not 1 but 2 panther sightings here in GA.  One in Early County, an adolescent male that walked down the road under the tripod stand.... broad daylight.   Never saw the cat again.   The other panther sighting took place in Camden County, GA.   I was in the car with my parents and we were pulling into our place on the coast..... a full grown panther crossed just in front of the car.   It was amazing to see.
> I have also seen 2 large black cats in Butts County....They were trailing 12 hens though the woods before I lost sight of them.  I reported the sighting to DNR and it turned out to be a pair of Jaguarandi which had escaped from captivity.
> There is no telling what you might see in the woods.  It might be a species that escaped captivity such as the black cats that came by me or it could be a native cat such as the 2 which I have seen.... The male panther has a home range of roughly 600 miles.   They are roamers and they do not stop at the Georgia/Florida line.
> People have no idea how dumb it is to deny panther sightings in GA.  I don't believe in black panthers but I have seen the closest thing there is to it.   Most big cat sightings are exaggerated house cats but not all of them...Mine dang sure weren't.
> ...



Couldn't have said it better myself. Ok guys.. Monster bobcat, Cougar, or whatever you wanna call him. I don't wanna come across him in the woods. I was not being serious when I said you won't convince me he's a bobcat (even though I'm still not convinced ) If I would've thought without a shadow of a doubt that this was a cougar/Panther i would've put that in my title and not just "big cat." I think we can conclude that he is a big cat.. Whether he's a bobcat or a cougar (and yes, he does have what I think look like are a lot of characteristics of a cougar) it Still made for a heck of a discussion on here and that's what it's all about. The picture is in monticello for those who asked.


----------



## mguthrie (Oct 23, 2014)

TenPtr said:


> This thread is just another fine example of how determined some folks are to prove their foolishness when it comes to panthers in GA.  I have seen a ton of bobcats in my life.   Guess what?   I have also been an eye witness of not 1 but 2 panther sightings here in GA.  One in Early County, an adolescent male that walked down the road under the tripod stand.... broad daylight.   Never saw the cat again.   The other panther sighting took place in Camden County, GA.   I was in the car with my parents and we were pulling into our place on the coast..... a full grown panther crossed just in front of the car.   It was amazing to see.
> I have also seen 2 large black cats in Butts County....They were trailing 12 hens though the woods before I lost sight of them.  I reported the sighting to DNR and it turned out to be a pair of Jaguarandi which had escaped from captivity.
> There is no telling what you might see in the woods.  It might be a species that escaped captivity such as the black cats that came by me or it could be a native cat such as the 2 which I have seen.... The male panther has a home range of roughly 600 miles.   They are roamers and they do not stop at the Georgia/Florida line.
> People have no idea how dumb it is to deny panther sightings in GA.  I don't believe in black panthers but I have seen the closest thing there is to it.   Most big cat sightings are exaggerated house cats but not all of them...Mine dang sure weren't.
> ...


Well written. Like I said before. They are here. Those who think its a cougar/panther have given there reason why they think that. The bobcat believers just keep sayin it's a bobcat. Please give reason why you think it's a bobcat


----------



## Throwback (Oct 23, 2014)

mguthrie said:


> Well written. Like I said before. They are here. Those who think its a cougar/panther have given there reason why they think that. The bobcat believers just keep sayin it's a bobcat. Please give reason why you think it's a bobcat



Because it is



T


----------



## GA DAWG (Oct 23, 2014)

Its a cougar. Aint no doubt.


----------



## Nicodemus (Oct 23, 2014)

mguthrie said:


> Well written. Like I said before. They are here. Those who think its a cougar/panther have given there reason why they think that. The bobcat believers just keep sayin it's a bobcat. Please give reason why you think it's a bobcat





Length of body and length of tail.


----------



## Scrapy (Oct 23, 2014)

mguthrie, you said once you have seen one with your own eyes , you become forever optimistic.  

I have seen two black ( whatever you want to call panthers) in 20 years. Instead of 'optimistic" I would say "pessimistic" that any body that reads threads might believe us. I do not want one to be found. If Found, The State of GA would go under lockdown under the Endangered and Threatened Species Act same as Oregon with that phoney owl thing.


----------



## NCHillbilly (Oct 23, 2014)

Good lord. That's a pretty plain pic of a bobcat, looks just like every other big bobcat I've ever seen. Besides the tail, the head and body are shaped like a bobcat, not a panther. There is the occasional panther/cougar roaming through Georgia at times, no doubt. But this ain't one of 'em.


----------



## Rick Carter (Oct 23, 2014)

Straight up Bobcat. spots, size, proportions, posture, and looks like a white spot on the back of his left ear. It is simple and obvious.


----------



## Treedup (Oct 23, 2014)

The "you wont convince me that's a bobcat"  statement is what convinced me that you may have a small issue with critter identification.  Which could turn into a safety issue at some point.  

And maybe your wide open mouth could turn in to a saftey issue at some point. Dont insult someone because you think you are more superior than them in animal ID. 

No doubt there's an occasional panther roaming the Georgia woods.   CORRECT

But your picture is of a Bobcat!................................. PROVE IT, you can't, and you just said they run the woods occasionally! 

UNREAL!!


----------



## QuackAddict (Oct 23, 2014)

I would say the odds of it being a big bobcat are 99.9%. Followed by .05% leapord and .05% hyena. 

Zero % chance panther.


----------



## 4x4 (Oct 23, 2014)

Thousands of trail cameras in this state and not a one CONFIRMED picture of and big cat. 

Thats a bobcat.


----------



## Ribeye Lover (Oct 23, 2014)

It's a Lynx (souped up wildcat).


----------



## Chase4556 (Oct 23, 2014)

I don't doubt for a minute that there are Mountain Lions in Georgia. I have not seen one, but that doesn't mean they are not here. I have seen a few in Texas though. 

The animal in that picture is a bobcat. A very large bobcat, but a bobcat none the less.


----------



## six (Oct 23, 2014)

Treedup said:


> And maybe your wide open mouth could turn in to a saftey issue at some point. Dont insult someone because you think you are more superior than them in animal ID.
> 
> No doubt there's an occasional panther roaming the Georgia woods.   CORRECT
> 
> ...


The only time my mouth is wide open is when I'm 100% sure of what I'm talking about.   That may  become a safety issue at some point.  If so I'm sure it will work out without any serious injury.  

What's unreal is the fact that that a few folks can't id the animal in the picture as being a Bobcat.   A Panther and a Bobcat are similar, but still fairly easy to tell the difference with a halfway decent picture.  Just like a Horse and a Donkey.   Similar but different enough to be able to id with a basic outline.        

I guess people mistake humans for deer evey year so it shouldn't come as a big surprise that some can't tell the difference between a Bobcat and a Panther.


----------



## kiltman (Oct 23, 2014)

Female lion!  Or it could be a light colored black panther...


----------



## Gasportsj7 (Oct 23, 2014)

six said:


> The only time my mouth is wide open is when I'm 100% sure of what I'm talking about.   That may  become a safety issue at some point.  If so I'm sure it will work out without any serious injury.
> 
> What's unreal is the fact that that a few folks can't id the animal in the picture as being a Bobcat.   A Panther and a Bobcat are similar, but still fairly easy to tell the difference with a halfway decent picture.  Just like a Horse and a Donkey.   Similar but different enough to be able to id with a basic outline.
> 
> I guess people mistake humans for deer evey year so it shouldn't come as a big surprise that some can't tell the difference between a Bobcat and a Panther.



The difference between a deer and a human is about fifty times greater than the difference between a bobcat and a cougar...


----------



## six (Oct 23, 2014)

Exactly.  That's why I said it's no big surprise with the Bobcat and Panther


----------



## Nicodemus (Oct 23, 2014)

Gasportsj7 said:


> The difference between a deer and a human is about fifty times greater than the difference between a bobcat and a cougar...





Just curious, what you gonna do if you see a panther while you`re huntin`?


----------



## bhdawgs (Oct 23, 2014)

Bob


----------



## Gasportsj7 (Oct 23, 2014)

Nicodemus said:


> Just curious, what you gonna do if you see a panther while you`re huntin`?



Haha that is a very good question. I guess I'd smoke em and tell everybody he tried to attack me 
No, I would just take a ton of Clear pictures so there would be no debating on here between bobcat and cougar/Panther!


----------



## dixiecutter (Oct 23, 2014)

bobcat......stalking a ten point


----------



## bobbyleroy (Oct 23, 2014)

If you really want to ID that cat stake out a live battem chicken in a cage in front of your camera for a few nights.


----------



## Ohoopee Tusker (Oct 23, 2014)

I had a cougar walk under my stand yesterday morning.


----------



## Turkeycaller (Oct 23, 2014)

Cheeta !!!


----------



## misterpink (Oct 23, 2014)

Ribeye Lover said:


> It's a Lynx (souped up wildcat).



Woooooaaaaa, this thing is killing me. 

Knock him out John.


----------



## NCHillbilly (Oct 23, 2014)

Ohoopee Tusker said:


> I had a cougar walk under my stand yesterday morning.



That can't be one. It's not black and it's not screaming like a woman being raped.


----------



## Throwback (Oct 23, 2014)

NCHillbilly said:


> That can't be one. It's not black and it's not screaming like a woman being raped.



and it don't have a three foot long tail and a swayed back and weigh 200 pounds easy


T


----------



## Throwback (Oct 23, 2014)

cougar soundboard

http://www.soundboard.com/sb/Cougar_Puma_Sounds

T


----------



## Nicodemus (Oct 23, 2014)

Throwback said:


> cougar soundboard
> 
> http://www.soundboard.com/sb/Cougar_Puma_Sounds
> 
> T





And a good representative of a Florida panther (a real one).


----------



## bckwzlineman (Oct 23, 2014)

People choose what they see. Its just opinion each time this happens. I may see a shooter buck today that some may not consider a shooter. Im not sayin we have panthers or that we dont have panthers im just trying to get a point across that we all have our own opinions about everything. No need to argue about it. Personally ive seen no proof that convinces me we have black panthers. Isnt this in the wrong place anyway? Shouldnt it be in the trail cam forum? I wish someone would find one so we dont have this same story every year. Looks to me that as many cameras are in the woods each year we would have some cold hard proof by now that no one would deny?


----------



## Killdee (Oct 23, 2014)

4x4offroad99 said:


> Thousands of trail cameras in this state and not a one CONFIRMED picture of and big cat.
> 
> Thats a bobcat.



There was 1 real picture, the guy who shot the Troup county cat a couple years ago had a clear no doubt Florida panther on his trail cam before the Moron shot it. 

I read these threads every time hoping to not be disappointed and get to see one on cam but...... Very entertaining to read though!!!


----------



## Nicodemus (Oct 23, 2014)

Killdee said:


> There was 1 real picture, the guy who shot the Troup county cat a couple years ago had a clear no doubt Florida panther on his trail cam before the Moron shot it.
> 
> I read these threads every time hoping to not be disappointed and get to see one on cam but...... Very entertaining to read though!!!




If anybody ever gets a picture of one up here in Georgia, other than the one that got shot, I figger it`ll be you, Tony or maybe Brian.


----------



## Hammer Spank (Oct 23, 2014)

bckwzlineman said:


> People choose what they see. Its just opinion each time this happens. I may see a shooter buck today that some may not consider a shooter. Im not sayin we have panthers or that we dont have panthers im just trying to get a point across that we all have our own opinions about everything. No need to argue about it. Personally ive seen no proof that convinces me we have black panthers. Isnt this in the wrong place anyway? Shouldnt it be in the trail cam forum? I wish someone would find one so we dont have this same story every year. Looks to me that as many cameras are in the woods each year we would have some cold hard proof by now that no one would deny?



You dont need to have evidence of a black panther because they simply DO NOT EXIST.  Maybe people have seen dark colored panthers but black panthers...... No.


----------



## Chris S. (Oct 23, 2014)

I do not know what it is but after looking at several aspects of this cat and photos of others including "nicodemus's" panther photo it favors a fla panther moreso than a bobcat to me...the neck and head features do not look like a bobcat to me and although there is no visible  long tail the body looks too long, too tall and heavier in the mid section than a bobcat...the markings look like a panther as well.

Im gonna go with panther but its just a guess.


----------



## shakey gizzard (Oct 23, 2014)




----------



## Luckybuck (Oct 23, 2014)

From all the spots thru magnification glass, I say Bob Cat.  I have a huge one like that years ago out of Jones County.


----------



## Ohoopee Tusker (Oct 23, 2014)

NCHillbilly said:


> That can't be one. It's not black and it's not screaming like a woman being raped.





Throwback said:


> and it don't have a three foot long tail and a swayed back and weigh 200 pounds easy
> 
> 
> T



Aww come on now.  I called that bobcat in for a closer look with a few mouth squeaks. Here's the next pic and a pretty good bobcat representation.


----------



## NCHillbilly (Oct 23, 2014)

Look at those white ear spots shining. Cool pics.


----------



## Flaustin1 (Oct 23, 2014)

In the voice of Forrest Gump "that's all I have to say about that"


----------



## kbuck1 (Oct 23, 2014)

shakey gizzard said:


>



Still not a panther. Jaguar maybe. They dont exist around these parts


----------



## JimmyD (Oct 23, 2014)

Tasmanian Tiger most likely....or big foots house cat


----------



## shakey gizzard (Oct 24, 2014)

kbuck1 said:


> Still not a panther. Jaguar maybe. They dont exist around these parts



Neither did the coyote!


----------



## six (Oct 24, 2014)

Gasportsj7 said:


> What do yall think about this one?



Do you have another picture from the same camera at the same location of a deer for comparison that you could post.  Or even a day time picture of anything, or even a false trigger.


----------



## Nicodemus (Oct 24, 2014)

shakey gizzard said:


> Neither did the coyote!





What we have here now ain`t a coyote either.


----------



## blood on the ground (Oct 24, 2014)

Some will argue for the sake of arguing...


----------



## tcoker (Oct 24, 2014)

Bobcat in that pic. I would caution folks to not speak in absolutes though.  You have an opinion, not an absolute knowledge. Things move/relocate/escape. There are lots of animals that are prevelant today that weren't here in the not to distant pas.t Coyotes used to be a rarity and I still distinctly remember seeing my first armadillo. Those things done creeped all the way up to the Mason Dixon line now. I'd be more surprised to see an antelope or moose than a cougar, easily.

The one cougar I saw, was in South Dakota and it would eat the panther in Nic's picture. It was huge, I be it was close to 8ft. long nose to tail. I was in a car and felt my heart rate increase. It was an awesome sight.


----------



## Canvasback27 (Oct 24, 2014)

I would not be too concerned about the panthers....These are also expanding their range and have been reported as far north as the central Piedmont region of Georgia.

A adaptation they have learned from Florida's walking catfish biologist now believe.


----------



## wingnut2000 (Oct 24, 2014)

Jewpacabra?


----------



## Nicodemus (Oct 24, 2014)

Canvasback27 said:


> I would not be too concerned about the panthers....These are also expanding their range and have been reported as far north as the central Piedmont region of Georgia.
> 
> A adaptation they have learned from Florida's walking catfish biologist now believe.





Some of the Crackers that were sure enough old back in the 1960s said those things were some sort of good eatin`. No joke.


----------



## dawg2 (Oct 24, 2014)

Gasportsj7 said:


> What do yall think about this one?



I think once you compare your pic to this one which is about the same profile you will see you have a pic of a bobcat:  http://refugeassociation.org/2012/05/florida-panther-crossing/

A couple things to look at to show it is a bobcat: 

1) Black on rear foot pad (bobcat)
2) Lack of LONG SWEEPING TAIL (bobcat).  Tail is not hidden, it is missing.  Compare to tail position in pic on cougar on website link I posted above.
3) Head is smaller


----------



## Canvasback27 (Oct 24, 2014)

Nicodemus said:


> Some of the Crackers that were sure enough old back in the 1960s said those things were some sort of good eatin`. No joke.




I suppose they could of got the name Sea Cow for a reason then.Lol!


----------



## humdandy (Oct 24, 2014)

Nicodemus said:


> Some of the Crackers that were sure enough old back in the 1960s said those things were some sort of good eatin`. No joke.



Mountain Lion taste great!!  Kind of like a cross between chicken and pork.

I have yet to try bobcat, like the one in this photo.


----------



## Nicodemus (Oct 24, 2014)

humdandy said:


> Mountain Lion taste great!!  Kind of like a cross between chicken and pork.





No, it actually tastes like veal.


----------



## Hammer Spank (Oct 24, 2014)

Nicodemus said:


> No, it actually tastes like veal.



He ate a whole one himself two years ago.  I would say the lion he killed on that hunt (and we both had within 12 feet of us) was three-four times bigger than the bobcat in the picture.

You would be sick Nic, the outfitter we went with never ate them and never kept the meat for clients.  Said they didn't like it or bear (which is insanity) and only ate deer and elk.


----------



## Gasportsj7 (Oct 25, 2014)

six said:


> Do you have another picture from the same camera at the same location of a deer for comparison that you could post.  Or even a day time picture of anything, or even a false trigger.



Yes I do. Ill post one up later today. I'm going to take my dog out there and walk him across approximately where cat was. I'll post up some deer pics too.


----------



## DeoVindice (Oct 25, 2014)

humdandy said:


> Mountain Lion taste great!!  Kind of like a cross between chicken and pork.
> 
> I have yet to try bobcat, like the one in this photo.



Almost all of the old timers from the West claimed that cougar was the best meat they ever tried.


----------



## humdandy (Oct 25, 2014)

Nicodemus said:


> No, it actually tastes like veal.



Never ate veal, so I couldn't say.

It had the  texture of pork chops, but had it's own distinct flavor.  Kind of reminded me of pork chops.


----------



## Delmar (Oct 25, 2014)

Comparing the cat size to the hay bale on the right, and the close proximity of the camera to the ground... I say bobcat. Not really that large either...


----------



## six (Oct 25, 2014)

Gasportsj7 said:


> Yes I do. Ill post one up later today. I'm going to take my dog out there and walk him across approximately where cat was. I'll post up some deer pics too.



Cool, that would give us a good indication of the cats size.


----------



## rwh (Oct 25, 2014)

dawg2 said:


> I think once you compare your pic to this one which is about the same profile you will see you have a pic of a bobcat:  http://refugeassociation.org/2012/05/florida-panther-crossing/
> 
> A couple things to look at to show it is a bobcat:
> 
> ...



i hate to say it but this actually has me thinking it could be a cougar.  i see the outline of the nearest back leg and could believe it is hiding a tail.  before i saw this i wasn't even sure it was a cat at all because the front legs don't look right for a bob cat to me.  i put the picture in i photo and cropped it and tried to clean it up and still can't tell what's what.  i don't see the spots i would expect on a bobcat, though.  but, i had one cross the road a few weeks ago that i thought was my missing 30 pound dog at first and i couldn't see spots on it either but i know it was a huge bob cat.  i really don't know what it is.  i'd like to see some day time pictures from the camera.


----------



## buckchaser3 (Oct 25, 2014)

i hope hes joking.. definetly a bobcat


----------



## Eudora (Oct 26, 2014)

Where in Jasper County ???????  North?  South?


----------



## watermedic (Oct 26, 2014)

Nicodemus said:


> Just curious, what you gonna do if you see a panther while you`re huntin`?



If it is black, I am going to shoot it! There are no Black Panthers or Mtn. Lions. It would have to be in the Jaguar family which is not listed as being in North America.

So it must be an illegally introduced species.


----------



## bronco611 (Oct 26, 2014)

looking at the first picture I see a pop up blind in the background on the other side of the field. If that is a panther or fla cougar then that pop up is a mansion judging how large it is in the picture compared to the animal , my guess is a common house cat with a funny camera angle to make it appear to be larger than it really is but the pop up blind gives it away. Looks like Nic will not be eating crow this time.


----------



## GoldDot40 (Oct 26, 2014)

Some you folks need to brush up on your terminology of big cats. For the record, a cougar (puma concolor), mountain lion, puma, panther, painter, mountain cat, Florida panther, and/or catamount are ALL the same species of felidae cat family. Bobcats (Lynx rufus) are also part of this family.

A Jaguar (Panthera onca) is a whole different species that falls under the Pantherinae cat family, same as a Cheetah, Tiger and Lion. 

As far as the naysayers who don't think cougars don't live here, show me a sign on the GA-FL border that prohibits cougars from crossing into GA. 

Also to debunk that theory is the fact that a cougar was killed in Murray county about 10 (or more) years ago who attacked a hunter on a horse. DNR went to great lengths in keeping that swept under the rug.


----------



## Buck Roar (Oct 26, 2014)

edited the OP.


----------



## mguthrie (Oct 26, 2014)

Scrapy said:


> mguthrie, you said once you have seen one with your own eyes , you become forever optimistic.
> 
> I have seen two black ( whatever you want to call panthers) in 20 years. Instead of 'optimistic" I would say "pessimistic" that any body that reads threads might believe us. I do not want one to be found. If Found, The State of GA would go under lockdown under the Endangered and Threatened Species Act same as Oregon with that phoney owl thing.


I have had this same thought. We have 3000 acres in the middle of cowhell swamp. There have been numerous sittings of "black cats" on this property over the years. I couldn't bring myself to shoot one but if someone did it would be something endangered. It wouldn't surprise me to see the bunny jiggers try to stop huntin over it. I think I'm going to retract my statements about em. Ain't nothing to see here


----------



## Gasportsj7 (Oct 26, 2014)

bronco611 said:


> looking at the first picture I see a pop up blind in the background on the other side of the field. If that is a panther or fla cougar then that pop up is a mansion judging how large it is in the picture compared to the animal , my guess is a common house cat with a funny camera angle to make it appear to be larger than it really is but the pop up blind gives it away. Looks like Nic will not be eating crow this time.



It's a hay bail...... take another look


----------



## watermedic (Oct 26, 2014)

Bassquatch said:


> Some you folks need to brush up on your terminology of big cats. For the record, a cougar (puma concolor), mountain lion, puma, panther, painter, mountain cat, Florida panther, and/or catamount are ALL the same species of felidae cat family. Bobcats (Lynx rufus) are also part of this family.
> 
> A Jaguar (Panthera onca) is a whole different species that falls under the Pantherinae cat family, same as a Cheetah, Tiger and Lion.
> 
> As far as the naysayers who don't think cougars don't live here, show me a sign on the GA-FL border that prohibits cougars from crossing into GA. Also to debunk that theory is the fact that a cougar was killed in Murray county about 10 (or more) years ago who attacked a hunter on a horse. DNR went to great lengths in keeping that swept under the rug.



I thought that they were only allowed to cross where the panther crossing signs are posted?

Just like the deer crossing sings that people complain about.

They wonder why the deer have to cross there when the sign could be moved to a more appropriate place!


----------



## six (Oct 26, 2014)

I've not seen anyone in this thread say there's not any panthers in Georgia.   I think everyone acknowledges the fact that its a fact that they venture this far North. 

 They have said there's not any in that picture.   And I agree.  Still hoping the OP posts another picture from that spot for comparison.


----------



## Gasportsj7 (Oct 26, 2014)

six said:


> I've not seen anyone in this thread say there's not any panthers in Georgia.   I think everyone acknowledges the fact that its a fact that they venture this far North.
> 
> They have said there's not any in that picture.   And I agree.  Still hoping the OP posts another picture from that spot for comparison.



I am going to post pictures either tonight or tomorrow. Just keep forgetting to get them off my camera and onto the computer. Sorry about that.


----------



## Nicodemus (Oct 26, 2014)

For those who are new, those who have forgotten, or those who are unclear on it, this is the challenge I issued here years ago. 

This challenge still stands....



Bring me a BLACK mt. lion-panther-puma-cougar, and I will take it to the Lee County courthouse yard, skin it with a flint flake, kindle a fire by rubbin` two sticks together, cook said critter over this fire, and use one of the claws for a toothpick when I`m done eatin` it. This challenge also applies to a jaguar, spotted, or black as the tires on a truck, IF, you can prove without a doubt that it was wild, originated in the southern United States, and was not some escaped pet, fair, or zoo animal.

I believe that my words above are purty clear, and easily understood, but just so everybody understands, a BLACK one, not tan, not brown, not gray. Don`t believe me? Try me.

Don`t bring me a picture or photo. Bring me the critter. Oh yea, I get to keep the skin.



I wish all you believers and those who see black panthers here would take me up on this offer. Couple of my friends who want to participate with me are gettin` hungry too. Chehawknapper, Miss Tomboy Boots, GoDogs57, maybe we`ll get one some day.


----------



## GA DAWG (Oct 26, 2014)

Video of a black painter on facebook. Just took yesterday. Came right under him. Dont know why he didnt choot it.


----------



## cowhornedspike (Oct 26, 2014)

GA DAWG said:


> Video of a black painter on facebook. Just took yesterday. Came right under him. Dont know why he didnt choot it.



Video claim is worthless without a link.  just sayin.


----------



## GA DAWG (Oct 26, 2014)

I don't know how to link it  Its on georgia deer hunters there. Looks like a regular ol feline to me.


----------



## rosewood (Oct 26, 2014)

I guess it is pixelating but I swear the spots look like a cheetah.  Gotta to be a bob in ga.


----------



## pnome (Oct 26, 2014)

I say it's a coyote with it's head turned slightly away from the camera.


----------



## deerdropper (Oct 26, 2014)

Ain't a bobcat zoomed in on my phone it's tail curves back behind it's hind leg you can see the tip of the tail at the bottom of the leg if u look closely


----------



## remington742 (Oct 27, 2014)

thats a wompus kitty


----------



## rosewood (Oct 27, 2014)

Just a thought.  Do we know for sure this picture was taken in Georgia?  It does look an awful lot like something you would see in the Serengeti.  Could someone be pulling our chain?


----------



## NCHillbilly (Oct 27, 2014)

You mean y'all are still arguing over that bobcat pic? Even with a clearer pic in which it looks even more like a bobcat?


----------



## six (Oct 27, 2014)

NCHillbilly said:


> You mean y'all are still arguing over that bobcat pic? Even with a clearer pic in which it looks even more like a bobcat?


Yep!


----------



## releehweoj (Oct 27, 2014)

I can tell you bobcats come in different sizes and body types.  Watched one hunt near my stand Sat & Sun morning.  Was kinda stocky with short legs and a roundish head.  Attached is pic taken last year on our property.  Definitely a bobcat but would not describe it as short or stocky.


----------



## Tomboy Boots (Oct 27, 2014)

Nicodemus said:


> For those who are new, those who have forgotten, or those who are unclear on it, this is the challenge I issued here years ago.
> 
> This challenge still stands....
> 
> ...



I'm afraid we would starve to death if we waited for said "black panther" to show up  

Still, it is interesting to me that most of us have heard the tales of a black panther while growing up, and yet there have never been any pictures of a black panther that was killed.


----------



## Eudora (Oct 27, 2014)

Where in jasper county !!!!!!


----------



## sea trout (Oct 27, 2014)

rosewood said:


> Just a thought.  Do we know for sure this picture was taken in Georgia?  It does look an awful lot like something you would see in the Serengeti.  Could someone be pulling our chain?



my thoughts exactly!!!
If it was haunched a little lower in the hinney it'd be a hyenna!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## rwh (Oct 28, 2014)

pnome said:


> I say it's a coyote with it's head turned slightly away from the camera.



looking at how straight and thin the front legs are this is kind of what i was thinking.


----------



## six (Oct 28, 2014)

Gasportsj7 said:


> I am going to post pictures either tonight or tomorrow. Just keep forgetting to get them off my camera and onto the computer. Sorry about that.



Just a reminder.  All this has my curiosity up now.


----------



## Nicodemus (Oct 28, 2014)

I`m still waitin`....


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Oct 28, 2014)

Just like a soap opera, the "saga" continues . . .


----------



## Nicodemus (Oct 28, 2014)

Tomboy Boots said:


> I'm afraid we would starve to death if we waited for said "black panther" to show up
> 
> Still, it is interesting to me that most of us have heard the tales of a black panther while growing up, and yet there have never been any pictures of a black panther that was killed.





At least we have deer, turkey, and gator to eat.


----------



## Canvasback27 (Oct 28, 2014)

In low light conditions even a Florida Skunkape looks black.

No such thing as a black panther unless of course you are voting Republican and their at the polling place.


----------



## Gasportsj7 (Oct 28, 2014)

I've got th pictures. Trying to do it on my phone but it's not working for some reason. I'll be to a computer within the next hour or so.


----------



## Gasportsj7 (Oct 28, 2014)

here they are


----------



## cowhornedspike (Oct 28, 2014)

And the pics confirm that is is an average size bobcat just as we (at least the logical ones) already knew.


----------



## Nicodemus (Oct 28, 2014)

Bobcat, and the two canines are coyote and gray fox.


----------



## six (Oct 28, 2014)

Thanks.  Bigger than the Fox but a touch smaller than the Yote.


----------



## godogs57 (Oct 28, 2014)

six said:


> Thanks.  Bigger than the Fox but a touch smaller than the Yote.



And twice as mean as either one...


----------



## Gasportsj7 (Oct 28, 2014)

six said:


> Thanks.  Bigger than the Fox but a touch smaller than the Yote.



Yea because the coyote is literally 3 feet from the camera haha


----------



## six (Oct 28, 2014)

godogs57 said:


> And twice as mean as either one...






Gasportsj7 said:


> Yea because the coyote is literally 3 feet from the camera haha


And the Bobcat is 5-6 feet.

Seriously, do you still not see Bobcat?

Post the second deer picture uncropped and the original "critter" picture uncropped.  That would be a real good indicator.


----------



## little rascal (Oct 28, 2014)

*Nic Said*



> Just curious, what you gonna do if you see a panther while you`re huntin`?



I wanna know, what would you, or I or someone do if you saw a Sasquatch while hunting?


----------



## six (Oct 28, 2014)

little rascal said:


> I wanna know, what would you, or I or someone do if you saw a Sasquatch while hunting?


Take clear pictures if I had a camera as long as it wasn't in attack mode.  If it was in attack mode I'd take clear pictures of it's carcass!


----------



## Nicodemus (Oct 28, 2014)

I don`t believe in bigfoots, sasquashes, wendigos, yetis, abominable snowmen, or Neandertals that still live way back in the Mongolian and European mountains either.


----------



## blood on the ground (Oct 28, 2014)

Nicodemus said:


> I don`t believe in bigfoots, sasquashes, wendigos, yetis, abominable snowmen, or Neandertals that still live way back in the Mongolian and European mountains either.



Nic, yeti coolers are fo real! I seen them for sale in cabelas the other day!


----------



## turkeykirk (Oct 28, 2014)

Nicodemus said:


> I don`t believe in bigfoots, sasquashes, wendigos, yetis, abominable snowmen, or Neandertals that still live way back in the Mongolian and European mountains either.



Since Halloween is coming up , what about Dracula?


----------



## GA DAWG (Oct 28, 2014)

Its almost as big as the deer. A lot bigger than the fox and bigger than that coyote. Whether y'all like it or not. Like he said. The yote is up close. Truth is from that pic. Cant anybody say what it is 100%. We know big cats can show up. They have been killed


----------



## Fenderbuilt27 (Oct 28, 2014)

Bobpanther?


----------



## Tomboy Boots (Oct 28, 2014)

Nicodemus said:


> At least we have deer, turkey, and gator to eat.



Nick, you and I both know that neither one of us would ever starve to death  I just bought another freezer...


----------



## cowhornedspike (Oct 28, 2014)

six said:


> Post the second deer picture uncropped and the original "critter" picture uncropped.  That would be a real good indicator.



^^ this.  Can crop 'em down and make them look as they need to in order to fit your beliefs so show us the whole pics.


----------



## Gasportsj7 (Oct 28, 2014)

here you go


----------



## Buck Roar (Oct 28, 2014)

Gasportsj7 said:


> What do yall think about this one?



Now they are on same page.
Edit: Pic didn't go with the quote?


----------



## Buck Roar (Oct 28, 2014)




----------



## dawg2 (Oct 28, 2014)

Bobcat head barely reaches the belly of that deer.


----------



## Gasportsj7 (Oct 28, 2014)

here is one more shows just how big the cat is compared to the deer, it is just a little smaller!


----------



## cowhornedspike (Oct 28, 2014)

Dream on buddy, dream on.


----------



## six (Oct 28, 2014)

Good try with the cropping.  I'll give you and A for effort for sure.   

But Dawg2 is right.  That Bobcat could walk under that deer.


----------



## rosewood (Oct 28, 2014)

That doesnt look like the same place to me.

I would shoot the bigfoot.  Would finally put to rest the controversy.  A pic proves nothing.


----------



## dh88 (Oct 28, 2014)

If that's a panther that hay bail must be the size of a semi


----------



## TommyGunnz (Oct 29, 2014)

Chupacabra


----------



## armystrong20 (Oct 29, 2014)

is that near shady dale if so my dad has seen a panther looking cat in the woods right at dark he said it was alot bigger than ur regular bobcat i have one mounted full size and he compared the 2 beside the tree it was beside and the one he saw was ab a foot taller than my bobcat so there is something bigger than a bobcat running around in shady dale thats why i asked


----------



## Gasportsj7 (Oct 29, 2014)

Yup we are about 10-15 minutes from shady dale. As a crow flies about 7 or 8. I haven't put this on this post yet, just because I wanted to see what people thought. But 3 years ago, 4 different people on 3 different hunts saw a very large cat with a long tail on this same property. And all 4 hunters got very good looks at the cat.


----------



## armystrong20 (Oct 29, 2014)

r u in the hunting club on 83 just wondering


----------



## Gasportsj7 (Oct 29, 2014)

No, I hunt private land in Monticello.


----------



## Gasportsj7 (Oct 29, 2014)

We are ten miles from shady fake right off 83


----------



## NCHillbilly (Oct 29, 2014)

It's still very, very obviously a bobcat. I can take a pic of a mule and call it a rhinoceros, but that don't make it one.


----------



## bigbuckhunter1 (Oct 29, 2014)

It's a bobcat.


----------



## Hairtrigger (Oct 29, 2014)

Wasnt in Jasper, but here a clear shot of one...in daytime. Sorry Nic, its not black. Bowstrings were sort of in the way...


----------



## six (Oct 29, 2014)

Yep, now I see cougar in that picture.


----------



## NCHillbilly (Oct 29, 2014)

Hairtrigger said:


> Wasnt in Jasper, but here a clear shot of one...in daytime. Sorry Nic, its not black. Bowstrings were sort of in the way...



Yes, now that is a panther. Did you see any deer while he was laying there?


----------



## T.P. (Oct 29, 2014)

Looks like a bobcat to me. I don't see a tail.


----------



## NCHillbilly (Oct 29, 2014)

T.P. said:


> Looks like a bobcat to me. I don't see a tail.


----------



## doenightmare (Oct 29, 2014)

T.P. said:


> Looks like a bobcat to me. I don't see a tail.


 

Agreed - ears look like a bob too.


----------



## Treedup (Oct 29, 2014)

T.P. said:


> Looks like a bobcat to me. I don't see a tail.




Now that my friend is hilarious. 

Nobody can say the cat has spots....thats the grain of the low resolution camera. Heck if thats the case then the sky and trees have spots to, and no tail.

By the way, Im not saying its a bobcat or a mt. lion. Big cat


----------



## GA DAWG (Oct 29, 2014)

You on murder creek? Id like to coon hunt around there. You wanna go after deer season. Let me know. Cant never tell. We might even see that ol kitty.


----------



## Treedup (Oct 29, 2014)

NCHillbilly said:


> Yes, now that is a panther. Did you see any deer while he was laying there?



He never said that was him hunting! Heck that picture could have been taken in Vermont for all we know. Why does he get the benefit of the doubt!!!


----------



## NCHillbilly (Oct 29, 2014)

Treedup said:


> He never said that was him hunting! Heck that picture could have been taken in Vermont for all we know. Why does he get the benefit of the doubt!!!



Alls I said was that was a picture of an actual panther. Where or how it was taken is another topic.


----------



## Gasportsj7 (Oct 29, 2014)

T.P. said:


> Looks like a bobcat to me. I don't see a tail.[/QUOTE
> 
> agreed. Because it's physically impossible for panthers to hide their tails.


----------



## Gasportsj7 (Oct 29, 2014)

well this must be a bobcat also because I see no tail!


----------



## six (Oct 29, 2014)

Clueless!


----------



## NCHillbilly (Oct 29, 2014)

No, that is obviously a panther. It still looks like a panther without a tail. A bobcat doesn't look like a panther, even if you pinned a long tail on it.


----------



## dawg2 (Oct 29, 2014)

Gasportsj7 said:


> here is one more shows just how big the cat is compared to the deer, it is just a little smaller!



OK, when you crop a pic it gives the illusion they ar equal and they are not.  Look at the fox in the last pic of your post here : http://forum.gon.com/showpost.php?p=9042470&postcount=156  The fox and bobcat are nearly in the same location.  That is not a big cat.  It is a regular old bobcat.  But if you want to believe it is someting else, drive on.


----------



## Gasportsj7 (Oct 29, 2014)

dawg2 said:


> OK, when you crop a pic it gives the illusion they ar equal and they are not.  Look at the fox in the last pic of your post here : http://forum.gon.com/showpost.php?p=9042470&postcount=156  The fox and bobcat are nearly in the same location.  That is not a big cat.  It is a regular old bobcat.  But if you want to believe it is someting
> 
> If you think that fox and the cat are equal distance from the camera you have some serious eye problems....


----------



## Throwback (Oct 29, 2014)

You should delete this thread 


T


----------



## cowhornedspike (Oct 30, 2014)

Throwback said:


> You should delete this thread
> 
> 
> T



But...but...but he thinks he is winning us all over so why would he delete it?


----------



## six (Oct 30, 2014)

There are eye problems allright.


----------



## dtala (Oct 30, 2014)

Jeeze fellas, it's a bobcat.....


----------



## NCHillbilly (Oct 30, 2014)

You think, Troy?


----------



## irishredneck (Oct 30, 2014)

Wish it was a panther, that would be pretty neat. Unfortunately it unmistakably a bobcat.


----------



## Seth carter (Oct 30, 2014)

I see how you could think it was somthing else but it looks spotted to me I say bobcat but that ones a monster never seen one even close to that size


----------



## humdandy (Oct 30, 2014)

I've seen and killed bigger bobcats than this one.


----------



## lbzdually (Oct 30, 2014)

dawg2 said:


> Bobcat head barely reaches the belly of that deer.



I laid my pinkie over the cat pic and it just covered the whole thing.  Did the same to the deer and the head was 3/4 up the deer's back.  Not to the belly.


----------



## bigelow (Oct 30, 2014)

Lots of people want their pics to be the panther so that's what they see


----------



## Nicodemus (Oct 30, 2014)

It`s really hard to judge the size of a critter when there`s nothing in the picture with it for scale.


----------



## mattech (Oct 30, 2014)

I can't believe this is still being debated. Its obvious its a panther. 


If the glove don't fit, you must of quit.


----------



## mikelowery9 (Oct 30, 2014)

hyena


----------



## cowhornedspike (Oct 30, 2014)

lbzdually said:


> I laid my pinkie over the cat pic and it just covered the whole thing.  Did the same to the deer and the head was 3/4 up the deer's back.  Not to the belly.



That is because he has the cat pic zoomed and the deer not.  He has yet to show us the FULL TRAIL CAM PICS of each and probably won't because they don't support his claim/belief that it is a big cat.



Nicodemus said:


> It`s really hard to judge the size of a critter when there`s nothing in the picture with it for scale.



AMEN!!


----------



## lbzdually (Oct 30, 2014)

cowhornedspike said:


> That is because he has the cat pic zoomed and the deer not.  He has yet to show us the FULL TRAIL CAM PICS of each and probably won't because they don't support his claim/belief that it is a big cat.
> 
> 
> 
> AMEN!!



Why are you yelling?  Post 172 and 174 seem to be about the same aspect and that's the one I was focused on.  not saying the picture is that of a mountain lion, but just that size is closer than what some think.


----------



## karlyk (Oct 30, 2014)

[http://www.easterncougar.org/pdfs/B..._Panther_reintroduction_feasibility_study.pdf





long read, but maybe they are there


----------



## Hammer Spank (Oct 30, 2014)

Is this really still going on??????


----------



## humdandy (Oct 30, 2014)

Hammer Spank said:


> Is this really still going on??????



no


----------



## Gasportsj7 (Oct 30, 2014)

cowhornedspike said:


> That is because he has the cat pic zoomed and the deer not.  He has yet to show us the FULL TRAIL CAM PICS of each and probably won't because they don't support his claim/belief that it is a big cat.
> 
> Claim still supported.


----------



## NE GA Pappy (Oct 30, 2014)

this is all a figment of your imagination


----------



## humdandy (Oct 30, 2014)

http://forum.gon.com/showthread.php?t=822356


----------



## six (Oct 30, 2014)

Just post the original picture of the deer like you have the Bobcat, not a picture of a computer screen picture.    

And I really hope your not serious when you claim the cat is almost as big as the deer.


----------



## godogs57 (Oct 30, 2014)

"Claim still supported. "

Claim that it is a mountain lion? My big ol fat butt...


----------



## dawg2 (Oct 30, 2014)

Gasportsj7 said:


> dawg2 said:
> 
> 
> > OK, when you crop a pic it gives the illusion they ar equal and they are not.  Look at the fox in the last pic of your post here : http://forum.gon.com/showpost.php?p=9042470&postcount=156  The fox and bobcat are nearly in the same location.  That is not a big cat.  It is a regular old bobcat.  But if you want to believe it is someting
> ...


----------



## dawg2 (Oct 30, 2014)

Throwback said:


> You should delete this thread
> 
> 
> T



^^^That is funny


----------



## dawg2 (Oct 30, 2014)

lbzdually said:


> I laid my pinkie over the cat pic and it just covered the whole thing.  Did the same to the deer and the head was 3/4 up the deer's back.  Not to the belly.



Did you scale your pinkie to match the fact the deer is significantly further from the camera?


----------



## Wack&Stackn08 (Oct 30, 2014)

It really AMAZES me how many "hunters" there are in the woods that cant Identify animals...


----------



## dawg2 (Oct 30, 2014)

Wack&Stackn08 said:


> It is really SCARY how many "hunters" there are in the woods that cant Identify the animals in the woods that we spend so much time in!!



...fixed your post...


----------



## Jcamp71 (Oct 30, 2014)

I personally think this is not a bobcat. it is to big to be a bobcat. it might not be as large as that deer, but the deer might be five feet father and the cat is very close to the same size. I don't think anyone can really say exactly what this cat is from this picture. But what do I know yall are obviously the cat experts, so maybe I should just hop on that short bus cause that's not a bobcat, I have seen a cougar in jasper county with my own to eyes.


----------



## six (Oct 30, 2014)

I still want to see the original deer picture, not a picture of a picture.

You should have to be able to id the animals on this chart before they even let you on the short bus, let alone carrying a loaded weapon by yourself.  I'll help some of you out, in order these critters are not a
1. Donkey 
2. Wolverine
3. Softshell Turtle
4. Badger
5. Opossum
6. Skunk
7. Otter
8. Wolf
9. Moose


----------



## Gasportsj7 (Oct 30, 2014)

That is deffiantly the orginal picture. Have you ever checked a trail camera before most people check the card on a computer and that's obviously what he did both pictures the cat and the deer are off of a computer!


----------



## six (Oct 30, 2014)

The cat is a saved file, the deer is a picture of the file on a computer screen, entirely different.  I understand why you don't want to post the deer the same way you did the cat.  And most people on here understand why.   Then there's a handful that its just beyond their comprehension.


----------



## Throwback (Oct 30, 2014)

Gasportsj7 said:


> Yup we are about 10-15 minutes from shady dale. As a crow flies about 7 or 8. I haven't put this on this post yet, just because I wanted to see what people thought. But 3 years ago, 4 different people on 3 different hunts saw a very large cat with a long tail on this same property. And all 4 hunters got very good looks at the cat.



How old were you when you heard these "stories"?

T


----------



## Gasportsj7 (Oct 31, 2014)

22 years old


----------



## Gasportsj7 (Oct 31, 2014)

six said:


> The cat is a saved file, the deer is a picture of the file on a computer screen, entirely different.  I understand why you don't want to post the deer the same way you did the cat.  And most people on here understand why.   Then there's a handful that its just beyond their comprehension.



The reason I haven't posted it is because I don't have my memory card that has the picture. All the pictures are still on the card and the card is in the camera at the property. Will post the picture this weekend of the original pixture from the computer of the deer.


----------



## six (Oct 31, 2014)

Gasportsj7 said:


> The reason I haven't posted it is because I don't have my memory card that has the picture. All the pictures are still on the card and the card is in the camera at the property. Will post the picture this weekend of the original pixture from the computer of the deer.



Perfect.  While your at it take a picture of you and your dog in the same spot the ginormous cat was at.  And don't take a Chihuahua and try to tell us its a Great Dane.


----------



## dawg2 (Oct 31, 2014)

Gasportsj7 said:


> The reason I haven't posted it is because I don't have my memory card that has the picture. All the pictures are still on the card and the card is in the camera at the property. Will post the picture this weekend of the original pixture from the computer of the deer.



Go stand where the cat was and get a picture of yourself for comparison.  Then post them up side x side.


----------



## 660griz (Oct 31, 2014)

Deer is closer if you measure from top of black band at the bottom of the screen to where the feet of both critters enter the grass.


----------



## Gasportsj7 (Oct 31, 2014)

six said:


> Perfect.  While your at it take a picture of you and your dog in the same spot the ginormous cat was at.  And don't take a Chihuahua and try to tell us its a Great Dane.



I'm going to take my deer decoy out there and set it exactly where the cat is and put a side by side up and we'll see


----------



## six (Oct 31, 2014)

Good idea.  And stand by the decoy.  I want to make sure you don't set up one of those miniature Christmas decorations.


----------



## GA DAWG (Oct 31, 2014)

Looks more cougarish than many more Ive saw posted.


----------



## kmckinnie (Oct 31, 2014)

The big cat may come to the squealing hen call of a turkey. Just saying.


----------



## QuackAddict (Oct 31, 2014)

kmckinnie said:


> The big cat may come to the squealing hen call of a turkey. Just saying.



I think this time of year the ground grunter would be more effective plus you wouldn't have to worry about him sneaking up on you from behind. 

This thread is just more proof that you can't fix stupid.


----------



## JimmyD (Oct 31, 2014)

Pretty sure that's my cat!  He's been missing for 2 weeks....


----------



## Throwback (Oct 31, 2014)

six said:


> I still want to see the original deer picture, not a picture of a picture.
> 
> You should have to be able to id the animals on this chart before they even let you on the short bus, let alone carrying a loaded weapon by yourself.  I'll help some of you out, in order these critters are not a
> 1. Donkey
> ...





1 through 8 are black panthers


T


----------



## Buck Roar (Oct 31, 2014)

Throwback said:


> 1 through 8 are black panthers
> 
> 
> T


Of course what else would they be. Anybody else see that bigfoot behinf the Puma by the cheetah on?


----------



## Hammer Spank (Nov 1, 2014)

What I cant figure out is how many of you "hunters" want these things to be lions. You really want these cats, bobcats, blurry deer, etc to be lions and I cant understand that.


----------



## GA DAWG (Nov 1, 2014)

Why you skeered of em or something? Think might kill a couple little deer and then you want get to blast as many?


----------



## Quickbeam (Nov 1, 2014)

Most people don't realize how walked over, photographed, hunted, hiked, bird-watched, plowed, cutover, and built upon Georgia really is.  It'd take a miracle for a panther to make it one hunting season without definitive evidence that a panther is here (trail cam, shot, numerous reliable witness accounts in a given area).  There sure aint no breeding population of panthers here.  It was a small miracle that panther that was shot in Troop Co. made it as far as he did without leaving evidence.  But young males of many species will make mad dashes to establish new territory.  Think about this, the small documented Florida population suffers from real inbreeding issues.  If there were breeding populations of panthers across the SE this would not be the case.


----------



## Throwback (Nov 1, 2014)

Quickbeam said:


> Most people don't realize how walked over, photographed, hunted, hiked, bird-watched, plowed, cutover, and built upon Georgia really is.  It'd take a miracle for a panther to make it one hunting season without definitive evidence that a panther is here (trail cam, shot, numerous reliable witness accounts in a given area).  There sure aint no breeding population of panthers here.  It was a small miracle that panther that was shot in Troop Co. made it as far as he did without leaving evidence.  But young males of many species will make mad dashes to establish new territory.  Think about this, the small documented Florida population suffers from real inbreeding issues.  If there were breeding populations of panthers across the SE this would not be the case.




You just wasted 5 minutes of your life


T


----------

